# Huffy Jackalope



## MTGeorge (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is something I put together using all (except the Wald bars) early-mid 70's Huffy parts.   

The Jackalope


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 8, 2015)

What a fun little bike. If I saw that at a swap, I would have guessed it was a production bicycle.


----------



## mike j (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like a fun little bike, I used to have an old van like that, 64-66 Chevy.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 8, 2015)

great work!


----------



## MTGeorge (Jan 8, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> What a fun little bike. If I saw that at a swap, I would have guessed it was a production bicycle.




Thanks for the compliments guys.  The whole idea for calling this bike The Jackalope was in hopes that someone might see it and think it came from the Huffy factory, or at least "wonder if it is real".  Kind of an inside joke for myself.  When people look at it I insist that it is real, just very rare and elusive.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 8, 2015)

Great job and a cool theme for a bike. You also need a Snipe bike to take camping.


----------



## morton (Jan 9, 2015)

MTGeorge said:


> Here is something I put together using all (except the Wald bars) early-mid 70's Huffy parts.
> 
> The Jackalope




How did you do that chain guard?   Decal, stencil, label, hand painting....it is an intricate design and so well done I can see why people think it was factory done. For some reason, the lettering reminds me of the Beatles Yellow Submarine album.


----------



## MTGeorge (Jan 9, 2015)

morton said:


> How did you do that chain guard?   Decal, stencil, label, hand painting....it is an intricate design and so well done I can see why people think it was factory done. For some reason, the lettering reminds me of the Beatles Yellow Submarine album.




The chain guard and fender stripes are vinyl decals.  The stripes on the fenders were easy to design but a pain to get straight on a compound curve.  It took several attempts to get them right.  The chain guard was easy to apply but the design took a little time.   The "Lope" is a tribute to deer crossing signs and the John Deere logo.  I used a google-font called Bellbottom in an effort to emulate the lettering that was on there before I had it powder coated.  



Huffy made so many of these "themed" muscle bikes they are impossible to keep track of.  My hope was that The Jackalope would fit right in.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks great! Bookmark this thread, 25 years from now this bike will come up. All the Huffy Gurus will be stumped!


----------



## JimK (Jan 9, 2015)

Now this I like! Good job

JimK


----------



## morton (Jan 12, 2015)

MTGeorge said:


> The chain guard and fender stripes are vinyl decals.  The stripes on the fenders were easy to design but a pain to get straight on a compound curve.  It took several attempts to get them right.  The chain guard was easy to apply but the design took a little time.   The "Lope" is a tribute to deer crossing signs and the John Deere logo.  I used a google-font called Bellbottom in an effort to emulate the lettering that was on there before I had it powder coated.  Huffy made so many of these "themed" muscle bikes they are impossible to keep track of.  My hope was that The Jackalope would fit right in.




Very nicely done.....love the name Bellbottom....so appropriate


----------

